# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Driving to Port Antonio: Kingston or Montego Bay

## BuffaloSoldier

Greetings All 

From the minute we left Jamaica after our 2nd visit in 2014 weve yearned to go back.  On that trip we did 4 nights at White Sands Negril, 3 nights at a villa in Duncans Bay and ended with 2 nights at the Holiday Inn in Rose Hall.  We absolutely loved Negril, higglers and all. Duncans was serene and beautiful as well.  The Holiday Inn was OK, kids liked pool, but confirmed to us that AI resort vacations arent for us.  We used drivers/Knutsford Express/taxis to get around.  I spent considerable time on negril.com preparing for that trip and much time since living vicariously though others reports/pictures jealous and dreaming of returning.  I owe negril.com boardies a great debt and I promise a trip report of my own knowing how much I love to read others.  Thank you all for your love of Jamaica.  Once you go you do know

Anxious to do more than just party on the beach, after reading *Vi*s incredible trip reports and seeing her pictures, we decided that we must include Port Antonio in the next trip.  That's finally happening and we are returning in late March for 10 days/9 glorious nights  just my wife and I this time.  We plan to start with 3 nights Port Antonio then make our way over to Negril for a 4/2 beach and cliff split.  

This trip we are renting a car (not for debate) for flexibility and keep logistics costs in check.  I have driven on the wrong  :Cool:  side all over Barbados including a few roads better described as goat paths. I will only drive during daylight hours and have no plans to go off the beaten path (on purpose anyway LOL).  I confirmed my credit card includes CDW insurance in Jamaica (underwritten by Chartis Jamaica Insurance Company Limited).  Nuff said...

We are flying out of Toronto and can fly for same price into Kingston or Montego Bay landing at ~noon either way.  We will leave Negril and fly out of MoBay early afternoon.  Having travelled between MoBay and Ochi and going back that way, Im leaning toward flying into Kingston to see a part of the island we have not seen before.  We would depart Norman Manley for Port Antonio.  Google Maps suggests the A3 via Annotto Bay or the A4 along the South Coast are comparable in terms of distance and time ~2hr 45min.  Im not betting on the times being accurate but believe either option would reasonably get us to PA before dark. 

I read a 3 year old post somewhere that the A3 is a better road/route than the A4? Does this still hold true?  Can anyone provide firsthand driving experience?  Would you recommend flying into Montego Bay and driving from there instead to get my Jamaican bearings on a well developed stretch of road to Ochi?  I read Flipadelphia26's 1st time experience renting a car in JA doing the North Coast route on his honeymoon was a very positive experience.  Thanks for that Flip.  I'm very confident I can manage that.

I have a Garmin GPS. There is a Jamaica map download available for purchase on internet.  There are also options available in the app store for iPhone.  Does anyone have experience using a GPS or GPS app successfully in JA?  

Thanks in advance for your feedback 

Buffalo.

----------


## Vince

I'm curios on this to. I'm kinda wanting to fly into Kingston as well and see that side of the island. We have never been past Ocho Rios. I'm wanting to rent a 4wd vehicle. But, we plan on just staying in and around the PA area. So, rent a car or hire a driver would be cheaper. When we go it will be a summer time break. When our kids get out of school. Our kids are 13-15 girl and a boy. We need *vi* to guide us. lol

----------


## sammyb

The A3 is far better than the A4.  But that junction road (A3) scares me and I don't know my way around Kingston very well.  If I had to fly into Kingston I would take the A4 as that is right outside of the airport and I wouldn't have to go through Kingston plus it's a road with no cliffs on the every edge like the A3.  I fly in Mobay stay the night somewhere then wake early and start my journey to PA.  Road is great and I feel more comfortable with this.  But it is a long drive as compared to going the Kingston route.  Rent through Island, they are great!

----------


## Vince

umm, Maybe just fly in to KNG and grab a driver. Then I can drink my Red Stripes on the way  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

We are looking into this place VRBO Listing #698044. We are sold on this place. It does look like it is not to far from PA though.

----------


## sammyb

Vince, WOW that place looks stunning!!  Seems it's close to Manchioneal so no not too far from the sites in PA but you would need a vehicle or a driver for sure.

If you need driver contact let me know.  I've posted their info previously.  Warren & Kemar McKenzie.

----------


## Vince

Yea, I was SHOOKED over the price and the views ect.... I read all the reviews and they was all 5 star for that price. I swear it comes with a cook too!! I emailed the owner to  the info is correct. Yea, I saw your post about those drivers. Just got to get all our ducks in a roll, so we can PUSH that button for a count down!

----------


## sammyb

I'm ready for you to go so you can report back.  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

Ya mon! It will be a summer trip. You going soon?

----------


## sammyb

was just in Negril for New Years.  I was hoping March or April for Portland but not sure at the moment.  Enjoy your summer reach!!!!

----------


## ohliz

It's been a couple of years but the Junction road was a LOT better than the coast through St. Thomas. Hard to choose if you can only do one, though, both were gorgeous in different ways. 

Here's a little video I took on the Junction road...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoD_DivqUvo

The coast road just had  a lot of potholes but was otherwise pretty easy. Far fewer trucks.

A tip - now that google allows you to download offline maps, you can do that for Jamaica (download it before you go) and then use your phone in airplane mode for navigation. That's what I would do in Kingston. 

That said...you could fly into MoBay then take the north coast highway to Porty - it's very easy and nice and new almost all the way so a nice soft intro to driving. Then take the south coast route through Kingston to go to Negril when you're rested and have a whole day and have been driving for a few days already.   :Smile:

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

Thanks all.

We have pulled the trigger. We land in Kingston and depart MoBay.  Toyota Yaris booked with Island.  I looked at Knutsford as it worked so well our last visit.  I wouldn't hesitate to recommend to anyone.  In our case, up at 4am, land at Norman Manley @ 11:45am, make our way to the bus terminal, depart at 5pm via Ochi and arrive at 9:20pm in PA. Leaving PA we'd have to be ready to depart 6am.  It is $300/us for the car for the trip. 

@Ohliz, thanks for the video and your blog, I was hoping you'd wade in.  I didn't originally relate A3 to Junction Road. I have a Jamaican colleague who has also been offering her insight as I plan our trip, I think she's as excited as me. Awesome to have her perspective as well.  She spoke of the Junction Road route and the hills/curves too. I knew it only as A3 thanks to Google. 

I'm inclined to go via the South Coast and avoid trying to navigate Kingston. We'll enjoy the views and see that side of the island and get to experience the North Coast route between Port Antonio and Ochi on our way back to Negril.  They will be long days of travelling but those Red Stripes at the end of the day will be delicious and Mrs Buffalo/navigator/trip recorder can have all she likes ;^O. I'll get my share over the trip I'm sure  :Stick Out Tongue: . The other thing that came to mind was driving on the left I'd be on the inside the entire time  :Cool: 

Kinda back to drawing board on accomodation.  Rio Vista, Moonsan and Goblin Hill on our list.  How important is AC in PA?  We found we needed for sleeping in Duncans Bay and Negril (beach).

Has anyone stayed at All Nations Guesthouse?  

Any other places we should look into?

Staying in PA March 24-27. 

Buffalo.

----------


## sammyb

Great to hear things worked out BuffaloSolider!!!

Some will say A/C is not needed and it can be pretty cool in PA but I do find I need it to sleep almost any time of the year while in Jamaica.

If you are needing A/C Winnifred Breeze has several units that can accommodate you, comes with breakfast.  The room I stay in has Wifi, A/C, microwave and fridge.  it's close to Winnifred Beach and Mrs. Scott (owner) is very accommodating. 876-388-1129 if you download Whatsapp you can talk to her via Wifi.

There is also a two bedroom, living area, kitchen , wifi and fan (no A/C) unit that is in an actual neighborhood that I can provide details if you are interested.  

Rio Vista - I have driven by many times and considered but don't have any other details

Moonsan is in a great location

Goblin Hill is very nice, haven't stayed there but did tour the property and a few units.

I have enjoyed stays at Bayview Hotel as well.

I have not heard of All Nations Guesthouse.

----------


## ohliz

> I'm inclined to go via the South Coast and avoid trying to navigate Kingston.


That's easy then, just turn right once you get off the Palisadoes and keep the sea pon your right  :Big Grin: 

There's a stretch in St Thomas where you leave the coast (and go through cane fields, mostly) but it's pretty straightforward. I still recommend downloading google map before you go - GPS works fine even when your phone is in airplane mode if the map is downloaded. 

You'll pass Golden Shores in Lyssons within an hour, you might make a quick rest stop there. There's a beachside bar and bathrooms and all that.  http://www.goldenshorehotel.com/  Of course there are all the normal roadside things too, this is no superhighway, much more like the old road to Negril. 

In my experience dogs (and roosters and whatnot) are features of any place to stay that isn't right on the beach or cliff. 

I've visited Moon Sand and Goblin, if they are in budget both are very nice.  I've done Ivanhoe's too, great place to save a lot of $$ over, say, Goblin, but still have amazing sea views and an AC option (though I never use it in winter it's nice to have in summer IMO).

----------


## *vi*

BuffaloSoldier…I applaud you for not only driving on your third visit to Jamaica, but venturing to the eastern side of that amazing country.  Bravo!!!  I’m glad to know my ramblings and photos did their job in peaking your (and anyone’s) interest in the place I call my second home.  As I’ve written many, many times, the pictures I post don’t do that area justice.  Nice you and Mrs. BuffaloSoldier are flying into Kingston.  I actually prefer that airport to Sangsters but I’m hooked on the AA direct flight into Montego Bay and enjoy the ride on Knutsford to Port Antonio.  

I see you are on the search for accommodations??  Since you have a car, may I suggest Pimento Lodge in Long Bay.  This place is beautiful.  The layout and units reminds me of a mini Catch A Falling Star.  I would love to stay there, but the ambiance is very romantic, thus best enjoyed by couples.  The AC units are spacious and immaculate.  Each has a balcony.  And if he were available, I would have proposed to the owner, Mr. Edwards.  This man has class and will treat you like distinguished guests.  

If you want to spend some time in town, park at the marina.  I would not try to park on the side streets.  You can walk to anywhere in town from the marina.  While you are there, visit the lovely Bikini Beach and maybe have lunch & drinks at the grille.  You can leave your car at the marina if you want to brave the very busy downtown Port Antonio. 

I just know you two are going to have a blast!!!!  Promise to take a zillion pictures to post for us, okay??

----------


## Vince

*VI*, In DA HOUSE!!! It's about to get REAL!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Vince

*vi*, My wife found this likkle place. We are both SOLD on this place. Looks a likkle distance between PA to where we will hopefully stay. Here is the place  VRBO Listing #698044. Have'nt pushed the button yet, got to get the ducks in a row 1st.

----------


## *vi*

That’s a splendid looking set up, Vince.  LOVE the patio and yard.    It is right before you reach Manchoneal.  Yeah, it’s a bit outside of town, but there are cookshops and stores in Long Bay along the beach.  Just don’t try swimming in the Long Bay waters…dem ruff for true!!!  But I have one question for you my friend…

Are you really going to Portland?????????????????

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

So nice to hear from you Vi - I'm humbled  :Smile:  IMO the Port Antonio Tourism Authority owes you a huge pat on the back as do all of us readers of this board.  

I had for a reason that escapes me now - perhaps I read No AC in a review - taken Pimento Lodge off the list.  It is certainly back on now and I will show to Mrs Buffalo this evening as we attempt to finalize a place. 

You folks are the best
The Buffalo's (Todd & Dale)

----------


## *vi*

BuffaloSoldier...I will bring pictures of Pimento Lodge tomorrow.  So yes, at least put it back on the list  :Smile:

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

I do promise to do a trip report.  I'm won't be as prolific with the pictures though as I'm the driver, not the official photographer  :Wink: 

Looking forward to the PL pictures.

BS

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

Got the thumbs up from Mrs Buffalo for Pimento Lodge but appears it may be booked for our dates (at least on hotels.com which had availablity on other dates) - have an email out to them.

Can anyone stayed at or seen this property?  https://www.airbnb.ca/rooms/698810.  We can get the 3br cottage at a very attractive rate. Location looks good.  Has AC and nice views of Turtle Harbour.  

The value of the canadian dollar vs US is killing us...  I'd like to keep under $200US/night w/AC if possible to save a few bucks for stripes.

Thanks all.
BS

----------


## Vince

> Thats a splendid looking set up, Vince.  LOVE the patio and yard.    It is right before you reach Manchoneal.  Yeah, its a bit outside of town, but there are cookshops and stores in Long Bay along the beach.  Just dont try swimming in the Long Bay watersdem ruff for true!!!  But I have one question for you my friend
> 
> Are you really going to Portland?????????????????


We are, my wife was looking at on Homeaway.com at houses in PA last night. I'm just letting her pick. Like I told her, just get me there, I just need a towel on da beach!!! Whatever they want I'm down with! Negril, hasn't even been brought up, since we saw your pictures and stories. LOL. She is looking for something priced fair and walking distance to good cook shops. I just need a towel and Red Stripes!! But I'm not really a lounger, I got to be MOVING!!! I just want to see that side of the island, talk to locals, play in the watta with mi new frens, ride bikes, hike around, swim in da river, wash mi clothes in da river. Whatever I can do!! Got any places I can share for her to look at.  :Smile:  *vi* for PA expert on Negril.com!!

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

Hi Ohliz

Thanks for the tip about downloading the maps in Google.  I had not done before.  Just figured out how to do it.   Looks like I'll need to download jamaica map in 2 areas and will redo just before we go since they expire in a month.

With the google map/gps available to navigate through Kingston an option would you recommend we took the Junction Road instead?  Is the South Coast road in really bad shape? 

Thanks again,
BS

----------


## ohliz

Do you mean is the Junction Rd better than the eastern coastal road? I guess that is the south coast road for the first bit.

I think the coast road is in worse shape but also perhaps easier, if you aren't in a big rush.  If you wind up in Long Bay, that's east of Porty enough to perhaps even things out for the coastal route. 

I wish I could give you better advice on this but I haven't taken that road for about 8 years. Potholes have probably been filled and reformed several times since then!

----------


## ohliz

Google agrees that if headed to Long Bay the  coast road may be equivalent: https://goo.gl/maps/LBYEhCF9uWU2

----------


## sammyb

I last drove the A4 in March of last year and yes it is filled with pot holes....have to really take your time but is doable.

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

Sammyb, Ohliz - Thank you both.

Our accommodations are now in place at Pimento Lodge in Long Bay.  

It occurred to me that I'll need to stop at a Scotiabank ATM and load up on JA$ and supplies for the room.  Perhaps that influences the route I should take?

With flights and accommodation now figured out we can chill and begin the countdown.  I have updated my signature accordingly.

Thanks again everyone. 
BS

----------


## sammyb

Great!!  Have been curious about Pimento Lodge looking forward to your opinion.  There is a Scotiabank in Morant Bay - St Thomas so you will be fine taking the A4 if that is the route you prefer.

----------

